# Parsnips



## mskatmoon (Oct 20, 2008)

I just joined a couple days ago and I can't wait to read more. I absolutely enjoy being in my kitchen and cooking/baking. 

I bought some parsnips and now want to know the different ways I can fix them. Any thoughts? They sure do smell good.

KM


----------



## momerlyn (Oct 20, 2008)

I LOVE parsnips! They are the magic ingredient in my family's chicken soup recipe. I also use them in pot roast, or just as a vegetable... microwaved, steamed, or boiled till soft. If you boil them, save the water to add to chicken stock or to boil rice in. You can also roast them. Mash 'em with butter. Add them to anything you add cooked veggies too. Yum.


----------



## mskatmoon (Oct 20, 2008)

*roasted parsnips*

Yum! Roasted Parsnips sounds yummy. I think I will try that tonight with my sweet and sour chicken legs.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 20, 2008)

Steamed diced parsnips in a cream (butter, flour and steaming water) sauce?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 20, 2008)

While I like parsnips as a vegetable on their own, I don't use them much in soups &/or stews because of their sweetness.  If I do use them, I definitely cut back on the amount of carrots I'm using because the two of them together just seem to make things too candy-sweet for me.


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh good,I'm glad I saw this thread! I have one large one left in my fridge and I didn't know what to do with it! now I'm thinking roasting it with carrots, onions and olive oil. Thanks guys!


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh and by the way, Welcome Mskatmoon! What part of Ohio are you in? We have a good handful of Ohioans on here! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 20, 2008)

I peel them and then grate them....then I saute them in melted butter with diced onion, shallots, s&p and nutmeg.  When grated, they cook in about 5 minutes.


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

momerlyn said:


> I LOVE parsnips! They are the magic ingredient in my family's chicken soup recipe.


I was about to post that I thought it was pretty cool that another family loves parsnips in their chicken soup until I realized we are in the same family . Good thing I looked at who posted before I put my post through.

I love them roasted too. Cut up a bunch of different root veggies and potatoes and toss with some oil salt and pepper. Roast and enjoy.


----------



## mskatmoon (Oct 20, 2008)

*Roasted Parsnips Tonight*

I ended up roasting the parsnips with carrots and broccoli. My oldest daughter (15) wanted broccoli. 

I cooked up some orzo and roasted those chicken legs with a sweet and sour sauce. It was definitely tasty. Thanks.

I'm near Lancaster, Ohio. So I'm in rural South Central Ohio.

KM


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 20, 2008)

I dearly love parsnips, I split them and take out the woody core then par boil them till tender crisp then roll them in seasoned flour and fry them in bacon grease yum-O
I all so use them in my pot roast in chunks they are tender when the roast is done


----------

